# carbuerator problem



## crewchief (Feb 5, 2015)

I was given an MTD snow blower, didn't run, got it running but gas is spraying out of the card, and also out of the primer bulb. Looked up model number and when I punch that in on any parts sites it comes up blank, even the MTD parts site, just shows the cover over the carb on the blow out view and no carb listed. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I have a bad feeling this is one of those made for Wallmart type deals.


Heres the model number if this helps 315-611D000 it's a 5/22


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

crewchief said:


> I was given an MTD snow blower, didn't run, got it running but gas is spraying out of the card, and also out of the primer bulb. Looked up model number and when I punch that in on any parts sites it comes up blank, even the MTD parts site, just shows the cover over the carb on the blow out view and no carb listed. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I have a bad feeling this is one of those made for Wallmart type deals.
> 
> 
> Heres the model number if this helps 315-611D000 it's a 5/22


 Welcome to SBF!!!!

You're probably already aware but it sounds like the fuel inlet valve isn't seating causing a flooded condition. Needs a rebuild kit (and intake gasket) and possibly including a new float if the current one is swamped. 

What about the engine make / model number. If it's a Tecumseh, it's should be stamped into the shroud under the starter button.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Partstree is showing a Tecumseh engine...and it suggest that it's a 1995 machine.


----------



## crewchief (Feb 5, 2015)

classiccat said:


> Partstree is showing a Tecumseh engine...and it suggest that it's a 1995 machine.


Cat, thanks for the quick response. I do believe your right about it being a 95. I will check the engine for model, but there is no starter button, it's a pullcord start


----------



## crewchief (Feb 5, 2015)

classiccat said:


> Partstree is showing a Tecumseh engine...and it suggest that it's a 1995 machine.


Cat, problem solved, found the right carb and just ordered a new one, thanks for the help.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

crewchief said:


> Cat, problem solved, found the right carb and just ordered a new one, thanks for the help.


 Good deal! Don't forget the intake gasket that goes between the carb & the intake pipe...they usually get tore-up pretty good especially if it's the first time being taken off.

I'd hang-on to the old one as well...especially if ripping a carb apart is on your bucket list .


----------



## Shishka (Dec 15, 2017)

I'm having this exact problem with the same model snowblower, drives me crazy when people don't list the fix they just say solved. 
What carb does it take? Where can I get it and the inlet valve? ..


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Shishka said:


> I'm having this exact problem with the same model snowblower, drives me crazy when people don't list the fix they just say solved.
> What carb does it take? Where can I get it and the inlet valve? ..


I assume the OP followed my lead on loading his engine model # into one of the many online parts resources to find a carb #...then went to ebay or amazon and ordered a replacement...likely a chinese clone for < $20 shipped.

*You should start your own thread.* Include the model # of your engine...you can get a jump on things by loading that engine model # into an online parts store (partstree, jacks small engines, etc.).


----------



## Shishka (Dec 15, 2017)

Thank you, I will find my engine model number and if I get stuck I will start a new thread. Didn't mean to drag up a dead thread it just fit my situation so well.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Shishka said:


> Thank you, I will find my engine model number and if I get stuck I will start a new thread. Didn't mean to drag up a dead thread it just fit my situation so well.


Np Shishka! _Some forums / mods get pretty bent over reviving dead-threads_. 

Regarding replacement carbs, I've had better results refurbishing the old ones. 

Tecumseh rebuild kits are still relatively cheap...you may have to buy a float as well.


----------

